# Hintergrund-bild automatisch vergrößern



## fawad (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Template mit CS3 erstellt und für HTML/ CSS gespeichert.

Das Problem ist, dass das Unterteil wo man die Texte schreibt klein ist.
Ich möchte gerne, wenn man mehrere Texte schreiben will, dann sollte sich dieser (Hintergrund) automatisch vergrößern.

Der Hintergrund ist ein Bild und wurde mit Hilfe von CSS-Code mit „Wiederholen“ eingeschrieben.

Wenn ich viele Texte schreibe und speichere, dann ändert sich dieser nicht, das heißt die Größe bleibt klein und die weiteren Texte werden nicht angezeigt.

Ich bitte um eine schnelle Antwort
Vielen Dank

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Maik (21. Juli 2008)

Hi,

deine Umschreibung, dass bei viel geschriebenem Text ein Teil davon nicht angezeigt wird, lässt ohne Einsicht in den Quellcode erstmal die Vermutung zu, dass das umschliessende Element derzeit eine fixe Höhe besitzt, und eventuell zusätzlich mit overflow:hidden formatiert ist.

In diesem Fall wäre für die standardkonformen Browser die min-height-Eigenschaft vorzuziehen, um  für die Textbox eine Mindesthöhe einzurichten, damit sie sich bei zunehmenden Inhalt vergrößert:


```
#textBox {
min-height:150px; /* Mindesthöhe in den standardkonformen Browsern */
height:auto !important; /* auto-height mit !important-Regel für standardkonforme Browser, damit sie die nachfolgende height-Deklaration ignorieren */
height:150px; /* Mindesthöhe in IE <7 */
background:url(pfad/zur/grafik.jpg) repeat-y;
}
```
Sollte ich jetzt zur vorgerückten Stunde dein Anliegen gänzlich mißverstanden haben, möchte ich dich darum bitten, etwas Quellcode zu posten, oder den Link zur Problemseite zu nennen. 

mfg Maik


----------

